# For LaFoto...maternity shots



## Alison (Oct 29, 2005)

Here you go LaFoto...we were doing some practice shots and thought we would post them for you.....we're going to reshoot later which is why these are posted here  I am 30 weeks in these photos






















The sign reads: We love you Evelyn, we can't wait to meet you"





Taken by Christopher


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 29, 2005)

Thank you soooooo much! :hug:: 
If only I had ONE pregnancy photo like this... but we were into "documentation" much rather than anything arty at the time, so mine are all ever so boring and snapshotty. All of them.
And here I am, finding even your "practising" good. Much better than any of mine. 
Come to think of it, there hardly is any of the last pregnancy at all. 
Most were taken when I was pregnant with my now only son, the second, the "big one". 

Does the fact that one member of your growing family is missing in the last photo mean that that member TOOK the photo????? If so, then: WOW!


----------



## Alison (Oct 29, 2005)

Thank you! I don't have many from my other pregnancies, I think one from Christopher and two or three from Lucas'. I am glad we will have these to look back on, and for Evelyn to enjoy perhaps when she has her own babies some day. 

And yes, Christopher did take the last photo. We have a remote control for the D70 so he posed us and took the photo. It's becoming very difficult to get a photo of him these days because he wants to take them, not be in them ( I can't imagine where he would get that from).


----------



## terri (Oct 29, 2005)

Great lineup! Very impressive for practice shots. :thumbup: Christopher did a great job, too. You're doing a fine job raising the next generation of photographers, Alison! 

#4 is just adorable, but I think I like the sign the best. :heart: You might have to see it to remember, when the "No Girls Allowed" signs come out in a few years!


----------



## Alison (Oct 29, 2005)

No girls allowed! I think to the boys it's just natural to have a camera wherever they go, it's what they see us do :mrgreen: I'm just hoping she's ahead of her growth curve and doesn't make me explode before the end! Must be her genes from her Southern side


----------



## Meysha (Oct 29, 2005)

And everyone now...... Awwwwwwwwww!!!!! 

These are just soooo gorgeous. I have to seriously stop looking at cute baby/kid photos... i think my hormones are gonna go flying off the chart!

Love the sign photo too!


----------



## photo gal (Oct 30, 2005)

Oh I just LOVE these!  : )


----------



## Alison (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks everyone! Tomorrow the boys are painting my belly to look like a pumpkin


----------



## aprilraven (Oct 31, 2005)

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> No girls allowed! I think to the boys it's just natural to have a camera wherever they go, it's what they see us do :mrgreen: I'm just hoping she's ahead of her growth curve and doesn't make me explode before the end! Must be her genes from her Southern side




ahhh...alison...southern girls rock....seriously....

your just beautiful..and the shots with the boys... killer...

cant wait to see her...bet she will be as beautiful as her momma..... :heart:


----------



## Alison (Nov 3, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> ahhh...alison...southern girls rock....seriously....
> 
> your just beautiful..and the shots with the boys... killer...
> 
> cant wait to see her...bet she will be as beautiful as her momma..... :heart:




Thank you so much, that's very sweet! I suppose Aubrey will be teaching her to say ya'll and call people ma'am and sir


----------



## terri (Nov 3, 2005)

hee hee!! Half of her gene pool will make her a Southern belle, despite being born in NH.


----------



## Alison (Nov 3, 2005)

I've been told we've violated any right of her claiming southern heritage because of the 3 generation rule. I am sorry to all the southerners for claiming one of their own


----------



## terri (Nov 3, 2005)

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> I've been told we've violated any right of her claiming southern heritage because of the 3 generation rule. I am sorry to all the southerners for claiming one of their own


----------

